# Keg modding for floating dip tube to begin dry hopping



## jollster101 (30/7/19)

Hi all

I am looking to start playing around with dry hopping directly into the keg post fermentation having completed and am looking at options to avoid sunken hops and blocked dip tubes.

I know there are various options that people have used but I am leaning towards replacing the liquid dip tube for a short gas dip tube and then adding the silicon floating assembly from a fermentasaurus / fermzilla as they are cheap at KL.

Are there any gotchas with this approach that I may not have thought of that the seasoned brewers could advise of?

Cheers


----------



## Schikitar (31/7/19)

The main downside with keg hopping is O2 exposure as, ideally, you would fill your keg with sanitiser and push it out with CO2 and then not open it again. Burping the keg is far less efficient (when done properly and not token) but then I suppose it depends if you're doing a closed transfer from FV to keg or not. If not then you'll have the lid off anyway and you're not overly concerned with O2 so go ahead, just know that sometimes the inlet can suck up against the inner wall and you'll need to dislodge it. Hop bags and a regular dip tube are also fine which is what I used to do..

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, others may have other opinions, thoughts/tips..


----------



## jollster101 (31/7/19)

Schikitar said:


> The main downside with keg hopping is O2 exposure as, ideally, you would fill your keg with sanitiser and push it out with CO2 and then not open it again. Burping the keg is far less efficient (when done properly and not token) but then I suppose it depends if you're doing a closed transfer from FV to keg or not. If not then you'll have the lid off anyway and you're not overly concerned with O2 so go ahead, just know that sometimes the inlet can suck up against the inner wall and you'll need to dislodge it. Hop bags and a regular dip tube are also fine which is what I used to do..
> 
> That's all I can think of off the top of my head, others may have other opinions, thoughts/tips..


Thanks. To date I have been doing closed transfers from the Fermentasaurus so maybe its a better option to perform all the hopping in the FV.

You mention you used to use hop bags.....what do you do now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Schikitar (31/7/19)

jollster101 said:


> You mention you used to use hop bags.....what do you do now if you don't mind me asking?



Well due to the oxidisation risk I decided to stop cracking my kegs open and instead do the sanitiser/purge method to really minimise that O2 exposure (read: paranoia). That said, I had done a number of keg-hopped beers and I never actually had any oxidisation issues with them. I would still fill and push out sanitiser, then fill the keg, but then quickly open it and dump hop bags, burp it about 8 times and that was that, no noticeable issues. The next brew I'm doing will be a NEIPA and in this case I won't be cracking the keg open once I've pushed out the sanitiser as that style is extremely sensitive to O2. Something else I'm going to try with a less expensive brew is returning to keg hopping but I'll also add a crushed campden tablet to see if/how it might stabilise the beer and improve its shelf life and flavour/aroma profile - http://brulosophy.com/2019/02/11/po...at-packaging-has-on-beer-exbeeriment-results/ - I'll probably do the biggest batch I can, ferment as one and then split across two kegs, in the name of 'science'..

There's been some discussion about that method (and others) in this thread and you'll see I was learning as the thread progresses - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/hop-flavour-gone-after-1-day-in-keg.100664/ - additionally, raising the temp of my keggerator has definitely also helped!

To be fair, I have had really good results from keg hopping and doing it in hop bags just helps keep the larger particulates out BUT you could definitely do it the way you suggested if you take as much care as you can to minimise O2 exposure..


----------



## goatchop41 (31/7/19)

jollster101 said:


> You mention you used to use hop bags.....what do you do now if you don't mind me asking?



Something like this is great for keg hopping (and also for keg additions like fruit!):
https://www.keg-king.com.au/stainless-hop-tube.html.html
https://www.kegland.com.au/stainless-steel-hop-tube.html

Added a link from both retailers, to prevent the dickheads making inevitable accusations of being a shill for one of them...


----------



## goatchop41 (31/7/19)

Schikitar said:


> Well due to the oxidisation risk I decided to stop cracking my kegs open and instead do the sanitiser/purge method to really minimise that O2 exposure (read: paranoia). That said, I had done a number of keg-hopped beers and I never actually had any oxidisation issues with them. I would still fill and push out sanitiser, then fill the keg, but then quickly open it and dump hop bags, burp it about 8 times and that was that, no noticeable issues.



This would certainly be the best way of doing it, but burping 8 times is probably excessive (yep, paranoia haha) and you'd be fine with 3 or 4 purges.

All that i would add to it would be to lower the bag/hop tube in slowly, allowing the air in it to be pushed out of it as you add it. Depending on how fine the bag or tube is, it could trap some air when you drop it in, introducing O2...but again, probably just paranoia!


----------



## goatchop41 (31/7/19)

Schikitar said:


> There's been some discussion about that method (and others) in this thread and you'll see I was learning as the thread progresses - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/hop-flavour-gone-after-1-day-in-keg.100664/ - additionally, raising the temp of my keggerator has definitely also helped!



Glad too hear that the temp change helped you - it's a factor that a lot of people aren't aware of. Especially those who still insist upon keeping their glasses in the fridge/freezer, and proudly show a pic of their IPA served in a frosty glass...what a waste!


----------



## Abird89 (31/7/19)

goatchop41 said:


> Added a link from both retailers, to prevent the dickheads making inevitable accusations of being a shill for one of them...



But one is significantly cheaper than the other..

I use these tubes (and no I can’t recall which retailer I bought it from). I find them great for chucking in the fermenter and reducing the amount of hop material the floating dip tube has to work against


----------



## jollster101 (31/7/19)

So, it looks like a hop tube could be a good way to go initially rather than dropping straight in. Either way I need to purchase something to achieve this assuming I want to avoid a potential blocked liquid tube from just dropping hops straight in.

How easy are the hop tubes to clean and sanitise post keg blowing?

Reading between the lines it appears that you drop the hop tube in after liquid transfer?? Or do you do it before and then purge?? Is it a better option one way over the other?

I had a quick look at both retailers (in the interests of non-bias) and both mention a small ring that you afix. Trying to picture how that works and how you attach swiftly to minimise the risk of O2.

Thanks for the input to date.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/8/19)

What I noticed on Nguyen Trong's set up was his ball moved around the wall of his vessel so his dip tube didn't suck up against the wall, a stainless steel fishing swivel would allow the ball to just travel around the vessel


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/8/19)

get these, they work excellent. 

https://shop.theelectricbrewery.com...r/products/hop-stopper-2-0-keg-edition-1-pack

I bought 4 of them shipped to my door for $135 i think i was. done 2 beers since, 100% hop oil extraction.


----------



## sp0rk (1/8/19)

Dan Pratt said:


> get these, they work excellent.
> 
> https://shop.theelectricbrewery.com...r/products/hop-stopper-2-0-keg-edition-1-pack
> 
> I bought 4 of them shipped to my door for $135 i think i was. done 2 beers since, 100% hop oil extraction.


Hmmm, I have a 1m^2 sheet of stainless mesh in about that aperture... 
Might have a go at making a couple of these


----------



## FatDrew (1/8/19)

I’m going to drill a hole in a stainless hop tube and fit it over the end of the keg dip tube. Should achieve the same thing and have heard of others doing so with success


----------



## Schikitar (1/8/19)

Dan Pratt said:


> get these, they work excellent.
> https://shop.theelectricbrewery.com...r/products/hop-stopper-2-0-keg-edition-1-pack


They look great, expensive though! Maybe one of the site sponsors could work something out.. or a bulk buy?



FatDrew said:


> I’m going to drill a hole in a stainless hop tube and fit it over the end of the keg dip tube. Should achieve the same thing and have heard of others doing so with success


Should work fine, maybe stick a little grommet on there to protect the dip tube and create a better seal..


----------



## jollster101 (1/8/19)

FatDrew said:


> I’m going to drill a hole in a stainless hop tube and fit it over the end of the keg dip tube. Should achieve the same thing and have heard of others doing so with success


Is that the gas dip tube? I am trying to picture how it would work if it was the liquid tube.


----------



## ABG (1/8/19)

FatDrew said:


> I’m going to drill a hole in a stainless hop tube and fit it over the end of the keg dip tube. Should achieve the same thing and have heard of others doing so with success


I can assure you it works a treat. 


goatchop41 said:


> Something like this is great for keg hopping (and also for keg additions like fruit!):
> https://www.keg-king.com.au/stainless-hop-tube.html.html
> https://www.kegland.com.au/stainless-steel-hop-tube.html
> 
> Added a link from both retailers, to prevent the dickheads making inevitable accusations of being a shill for one of them...


So you're a shill for Keg Universe then! Long live Keg World!. I can't believe how many oxygen thieves are wasting their time on this whole KL V KK palava. Good to see there's still the occasional thread here where people actually talk about brewing.


----------



## damohb (1/8/19)

have been thinking quite a bit about the DDH via keg problem lately in the context of closed transfers, and planning on doing the following in my next (neipa'ish) brew:
1) follow the recommendation in the other thread of filling the keg with to prv with (filtered?) water + star san, and pushing it all out via co2
2) immediately after open the lid, drop in 2nd DH (optionally purged in a jar using co2), close lid, wait 5 mins then re-purge with ~5-10 psi co2, venting headspace as required
3) transfer beer from FV (which was dry hopped at day 3 or 4) using closed transfer, hopefully venting out any additional o2 left after the above step in the process, the risk could be any o2 left in the headspace above the gas tube
4) to mitigate above risk maybe vent using PRV again a couple of times while topping up with co2 to serving pressure, at the end the o2 exposure should be minimal?


----------



## jollster101 (1/8/19)

ABG said:


> I can assure you it works a treat.


Any chance of a picture of this if possible to paint a 1000 words.


----------



## ABG (1/8/19)

jollster101 said:


> Any chance of a picture of this if possible to paint a 1000 words.



At the moment it's sitting in my keg filtering an IPA. 

All you need to do is:

Drill a hole through the screw on lid from your hop tube that's large enough to fit your beer post through it. 
Screw the lid back on the hop tube, then clean and sanitise. 
Unscrew the beer post from the keg you want to use. 
Poke the tube of your beer post into the empty hop tube. 
Push it down and screw back the beer post. 
Fill the keg with your favourite hoppy PA, IPA, NEIPA, etc. 
Enjoy said beer without hop matter clogging your beer post. You can even dry hop into the keg if that's your thing. The hop tube acts as a filter. 
Hopefully the 1000 words painted a clear enough picture. If not, this is where I got the idea http://scottjanish.com/my-favorite-way-to-dry-hop-loose-in-primary-and-kegs/ Scroll down to where you see the heading Keg Filter


----------



## Joshed1 (1/8/19)

Some great solutions here I must admit. I ferment in corny kegs(and mini kegs too) and I bought sheets of stainless steel filter around A4 size and have been cutting them into shapes and attaching them to the end of dip tubes and floating dip tubes. It's okay but every time I brew I have to unwind them again, clean them and and fiddle around re attaching them (currently using plain and sanitized dental floss). Might get the drill out on the hop tube instead.

That doesn't fix my next problem though...how to do the same on those mini kegs with the tiny diameter openings....


----------



## goatchop41 (2/8/19)

Joshed1 said:


> That doesn't fix my next problem though...how to do the same on those mini kegs with the tiny diameter openings....



I wouldn't even worry about it...
Just do the other options in a bigger keg and just daisy chain it across?


----------



## jollster101 (2/8/19)

ABG said:


> At the moment it's sitting in my keg filtering an IPA.
> 
> All you need to do is:
> 
> ...


Magic, thanks ABG, I will take a look at this........once I get a hop tube which is imminent.


----------



## f00b4r (2/8/19)

https://www.utahbiodieselsupply.com/blog/floating-filtered-siphon-tube/

One of those in a fermzilla/Fermentasaurus and a closed transfer to a keg would be pretty clean. You could then use make methods to then keg hop too.


----------



## MontPel (3/8/19)

f00b4r said:


> https://www.utahbiodieselsupply.com/blog/floating-filtered-siphon-tube/
> 
> One of those in a fermzilla/Fermentasaurus and a closed transfer to a keg would be pretty clean. You could then use make methods to then keg hop too.



Looks like the tube opening on the silicone is only partially submerged in the keg. Wouldn't that lead to foaming when dispensing?


----------



## FatDrew (4/8/19)

http://scottjanish.com/my-favorite-way-to-dry-hop-loose-in-primary-and-kegs/

Food for thought for those going the hop canister route


----------



## KegLand-com-au (12/5/20)

Hey guys. Thanks for your contribution and input. As a result of your requests we have just started to manufacture this product for you guys:








Floating Dip Tube Filter（50 Mesh 304 Stainless) - For FermZilla or Kegmenter


Made from HDPE and 304 Grade stainless steel this product can be boiled or sanitised in the full range of cleaners that we sell. The plastic HDPE is over moulded onto the stainless mesh to make a seamless finish. The end cap can easily pop off for cleaning.




www.kegland.com.au


----------



## MHB (12/5/20)

Had a bit of success with these





For some reason you need to include "shrimp" in your eBay search i.e. 
Filter Intake Protector Shrimp AU seller | eBay
There are lots of others and I had to replace the rubber grommet with a different sized one (EDPM rubber from Jaycar), might even be one small enough to fit into a mini keg.
Mark


----------



## KegLand-com-au (13/5/20)

MHB said:


> Had a bit of success with these
> View attachment 118144
> 
> For some reason you need to include "shrimp" in your eBay search i.e.
> ...



Thanks for that MHB. I have always been of the opinion that it's best to keep solids out of the keg in the first place and leave dry hopping and additions of solids to the fermenter only. With that said I think there would be a fair bit of demand for this product as a few people have asked us for something similar. If you were interested we could make a similar one like this if you want and have a removable end cap so its easy to clean from the inside. Do you think that would be useful?


----------



## MHB (13/5/20)

I mostly set it up for making keg sized batches of cold filtered coffee, at 3kg of coffee a batch (commercial experiment)
Personally I share the opinion that for brewing solids should be kept out of packaging. You don't need to dry hop bottles so you don't need to dry hop kegs, that's what unitanks/bright-tanks... are for.

Considering the price of the filters at <$5, and that they slip off the dip tube (which leaves a fair sized hole in the top, without the grommet I could get a test tube brush in there no worries) if you need to do more than just back wash them to get them clean, meh - wouldn't bother over engineering them.
I'm not in the market for any more, cant tell how many you would expect to sell, I'd probably just get in touch with whoever is making them and grab a few to have a play with first up.
Could be a useful product but I wouldn't invest a bomb in R&D.
Mark


----------



## KegLand-com-au (13/5/20)

MHB said:


> I mostly set it up for making keg sized batches of cold filtered coffee, at 3kg of coffee a batch (commercial experiment)
> Personally I share the opinion that for brewing solids should be kept out of packaging. You don't need to dry hop bottles so you don't need to dry hop kegs, that's what unitanks/bright-tanks... are for.
> 
> Considering the price of the filters at <$5, and that they slip off the dip tube (which leaves a fair sized hole in the top, without the grommet I could get a test tube brush in there no worries) if you need to do more than just back wash them to get them clean, meh - wouldn't bother over engineering them.
> ...



No worries. Thanks for that Mark. We will save our R&D resources for other projects in that case. I will buy a few of those myself and try them out. Thanks for the link Mark!


----------



## splitice (13/5/20)

@KegLand-com-au arent those already available on eBay? How do yours differ - they look the same.


----------



## Coalminer (14/5/20)

splitice said:


> @KegLand-com-au arent those already available on eBay? How do yours differ - they look the same.


Yes, only in appearance with those little lugs on the side.
Have been using them for years on the end of silicon hose to fill kegs


----------



## KegLand-com-au (14/5/20)

Coalminer said:


> Yes, only in appearance with those little lugs on the side.
> Have been using them for years on the end of silicon hose to fill kegs



Yes we tried the ones on ebay first but the tubing did not fit and there was not way to easily secure the float. As a result we made some new injection moulding so the barb was suitable to fit onto 5-6.5mm ID tubing and then put loops on one side. We found the standard ones on ebay had a large hose inlet barb which was more suitable for tubing that was 8-10mm ID. If you use silicone tubing this large the float is not buoyant enough to float the tube as its just too heavy. 

Had of we gone with an existing one on ebay we would have been able to sell the filter for $2.95 but for $3.95 we could make a custom made dip tube filter unit designed for purpose. I think that most of our customers would probably prefer to spend the extra $1 and see that money put into tooling to make the product designed specifically for the application.


----------



## goatchop41 (14/5/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Had of we gone with an existing one on ebay we would have been able to sell the filter for $2.95 but for $3.95 we could make a custom made dip tube filter unit designed for purpose. I think that most of our customers would probably prefer to spend the extra $1 and see that money put into tooling to make the product designed specifically for the application.



I would definitely be keen on a couple of these - it would make some processes much easier, like using a keg for one step of a double or triple dry hop (dry hop #1 in the fermzilla then transfer to a purged keg with hops and one of these filters for dry hop #2, then transfer to a purged serving keg).

I have done this with the hops in one of the SS hop tubes instead of with the floating dip tube, but I find that the hops just don't seem to get all of their oils out in to the beer in the same way that dry hopping commando does, especially once you've got >100g in the hop tube.


----------

